# Uk laws regarding overseas shipments of inverts



## RTFKU (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi. I just read an article about a guy that sells tarantulas to Europe.

Anyway the article made it sound like it was just a simple matter of posting the tarantulas via the post and the customer in the UK collects them.

From the research I have done one needs to pay an import tax, have the parcel inspected at a border importation point etc etc which involves thousands of dollars in fees. It seems unlikely to me the seller would be running a viable business if they had to pay such fees and go through so much red tape on every sale. So I am wondering if the UK has special laws allowing the sale of inverts from overseas via the post with no border check, or not.

Can someone clarify for me what the restrictions are on importing inverts via the post to the UK? Do I need to go through the border check? I don't live in the UK and am unable to find an answer to this question. 

I did however e-mail UK customs or someone, and they gave me a big speel about how I needed an approved animal courier etc etc, but then I read an article about a tarantula in the UK post that had been returned to sender and the person in the article stated inverts can be sent through the post as long as they were in line with the special conditions. 

So as you see, I am quite confused about your laws. If someone could clarify them for me that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RTFKU (Feb 25, 2016)

Tried to edit my post to make it sound more formal but see that is not possible. I am exasperated to be honest and that explains my lacklustre post.

I just want to know the laws so I can know what is legal. I don't want to do anything illegal.


----------



## RTFKU (Feb 25, 2016)

60 views yet nobody able to help. Sad. Forget about it.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I presume you're thinking of selling/sending inverts to customers in the UK. From my limited knowledge, if the item is under a certain amount there is no Customs Duty payable. The parcels would have to be marked as containing a live creature so is more likely to be marked as payments being due. Presumably anyone buying anything from abroad is aware that extra duties are payable?

Given the time that it would take for the parcel to reach the UK, the inverts could well have died enroute.

As we are a UK based Forum, you might be better off asking on a Forum in your own country.

However, I may well be incorrect.


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

RTFKU said:


> Hi. I just read an article about a guy that sells tarantulas to Europe.
> 
> Anyway the article made it sound like it was just a simple matter of posting the tarantulas via the post and the customer in the UK collects them.
> 
> ...


What country are you in?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

It is legal to send inverts inc tarantulas through the post to most of the EU countries without any paperwork. 
Posting from inside of the EU to countries outside of the EU will need customs paperwork and permits at both ends, the amount depends on the countries involved


----------



## RTFKU (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi everyone. Thankyou for helping me out with this- really appreciate it.

I am in Australia and looking to market a new invert as a pet in the UK. I also think it may act as a feeder, especially for Moloch horridus, and may revolutionize the ability of people to easily keep this species in captivity. I'll only be selling to the UK due to our shared language as I have found it impossible trying to understand the individual customs laws for each EU country. But I am excited to offer the UK this new insect!

If anyone is wondering what you need to do to import inverts into the UK via Heathrow airport so far I have found out this:

1. Apply for a specific license with the Animal and Plant Health Agency(APHA).

2. Contact CITES in the UK to see if your animal is on their register. If it is it may be subject to special transport restrictions etc. 

3. After arriving at Heathrow the animals will come to the animal reception centre, and you will need to lease with customs to get clearance. Contact one of the agents operating with live animals at Heathrow if you have no idea what this is( I haven't done that yet so at moment totally clueless).

4. APHA vets will check welfare, documents, ID, and issue the CVEDA that you will need to get clearance from customs.

5. The animal reception centre requires 24 hour pre-notice via fax or e-mail before your animals arrive so they can ensure there will be no problems on arrival.

I am unsure but have also heard you may need to employ a specific animal courier who has done this before so they can fill out the paper work correctly as I have read on other websites if the paper work is filled out incorrectly customs can impound the livestock and send them back home or destroy them. Also I have heard it may be a requirement that an animal courier is required to take the livestock to their final destination in the UK and that an official may even see that this is carried out.

I plan on travelling with the insects on the same flight, so they should survive just fine as I will ship them via a courier who puts them in the live animal section that provides the proper pressure and temperature to keep them alive.


Yeah sorry about the earlier posts, was exasperated and irritable from reading through tons of Australian and UK government websites.

Regarding sending inverts to the UK with no checks required, is this for non-commercial sales or for commercial sales? I was planning on selling at a commercial scale.

At this time it looks like commercial scale farming of this insect will be a least two years away.


----------



## RTFKU (Feb 25, 2016)

Just realized Moloch horridus is not legal for sale in UK as Australia doesn't allow it's export. I saw someone from the UK on Facebook with what must have been a Phrynosoma. 

The insect is a species that I think could be an interesting low maintenance pet alternative to the solitary insects usually found in the pet trade. But unfortunately it is hard to breed at a commercial scale in captivity( if at all) so I am not sure my endeavours with it will even be successful. 

And don't worry it's not an invasive insect, as it's juveniles are unable to survive at low temperatures and will die at low temperatures. Adults also suffer damage to their cells at low temperatures and will die if exposed to non-freezing temperatures such as the temperature in a fridge. Hence why the UK is a risk free place to make this insect available. 

Anyway bye everyone, may see you again here in a year or so if I can keep the momentum going with this idea. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## RTFKU (Feb 25, 2016)

Just realized Moloch horridus isn't legal in UK and Australia doesn't export them. Apparently it was a Phrynosoma I saw on Facebook.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I would have thought that your biggest stumbling block would have been at the Australian end, complying with the stringent wildlife laws and the ban on exporting native wildlife. 
As far as i can remember Australian DoE will, under certain circumstances, issue permits for the exportation of captive bred invertebrates but the permit is extremely hard to acquire and isnt cheap either.

Captive breeding programs - Wildlife trade and conservation in Australia


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

What was the invertebrate, out of interest?


----------



## RTFKU (Feb 25, 2016)

PeterUK said:


> I would have thought that your biggest stumbling block would have been at the Australian end, complying with the stringent wildlife laws and the ban on exporting native wildlife.
> As far as i can remember Australian DoE will, under certain circumstances, issue permits for the exportation of captive bred invertebrates but the permit is extremely hard to acquire and isnt cheap either.
> 
> Captive breeding programs - Wildlife trade and conservation in Australia


 Well it seems my biggest stumbling block is at both ends.

I'm confused with the laws as it seems there are a lot of people exporting native wildlife so it seems doable. Then they make contradictory statements such as 'exporting of all native wildlife is banned'.

Anyway it seems my biggest problem is this working out where to store all the animals during this 30 day period.



> You must not remove your consignment from the Border Inspection Post or customs clearance area until official veterinarians have completed and validated the CVED.
> 
> When your consignment leaves the Border Inspection Post, you must make sure it goes directly to the destination named on the CVED.
> You must make sure the CVED accompanies the consignment to this destination.
> ...


 https://www.gov.uk/guidance/importing-live-animals-or-animal-products-from-non-eu-countries




Tarron said:


> What was the invertebrate, out of interest?


 I can't disclose that at this time as I haven't even bred it successfully in captivity yet and looking at all the red tape will probably give up any ambitions to start my own business and go get a slave labour 9 to 5 job. Might as well have been born a robot. There is no humanity left in this society. 

Does anyone know of a company who exports to the UK via royal mail? I just am trying to get my head around how they can do it and make it economically viable. It seems highly unlikely people would go through all this red tape, then afford to pay the rent to keep their imported animals stationary at a holding facility for 30 days before selling them on to UK consumers. I mean the costs involved with keeping tropical inverts at ideal temperature and humidity, plus fed and watered for 30 days, especially a commercial sized shipment, is just crazy. It really is. How could anybody do it.


----------



## RTFKU (Feb 25, 2016)

Wish they could be more specific on the invert requirements.

It seems they have stated livestock needs to be held for 30 days. Does this include inverts?

They know inverts are a big business in the pet trade these days, why can't they catch up and have easily explained one page documents outlining the importation and exportation processes into their countries.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Imports exports*

Have a chat with a dealer such as lee from the spider shop


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

fazzer said:


> Have a chat with a dealer such as lee from the spider shop


contact details are here >>>> LINK

I know Lee imported some tarantulas from Australia a few years ago, the Australian exporter was Steve Nunn


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

exports out of Australia are very restricted. As you haven't suggested what species you are intending on exporting it makes it rather impossible to provide much help. Also we can't even provide a clue as to how viable it is, or economical, but if these are easy to breed the likelihood is on the first shipment people will be breeding their own.
Personally I'd forget the idea, the cost and time is against you, the interest can't even be measured.
You might want to look at internal sales where such restrictions aren't as much of an issue.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Export*

What is the species you are planning to export ?


----------



## RTFKU (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi. Thanks for knowledgeable advice everyone.

I'm amazed it is legal to export our very skittish and aggressive old world T's to the UK. 

As you say the whole notion is probably not viable. And as you say people will most probably start their own captive breeding program. I made the mistake about getting excited and divulging my intention to breed this certain insect in captivity via an online forum, and have now probably damaged my chances at maintaining a monopoly on the market.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

RTFKU said:


> Hi everyone. Thankyou for helping me out with this- really appreciate it.
> 
> I am in Australia and looking to market a new invert as a pet in the UK. I also think it may act as a feeder, especially for Moloch horridus, and may revolutionize the ability of people to easily keep this species in captivity. I'll only be selling to the UK due to our shared language as I have found it impossible trying to understand the individual customs laws for each EU country. But I am excited to offer the UK this new insect!
> 
> ...


I am sorry but if you live in Australia than be sure it is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE to import some inverts there. 

Australia and New Zealand are 'closed' for some animal business. 

For export from Australia you need some special permit - but the invertebrates must be min two generations in captivity! 

(For vertebrates it is IMPOSSIBLE - it is big problem for ZOOs and scientific institutions too).

No matter what you read on UK's websites - it can be used for other countries.....not for Australia. 

You must ask from Australian authorities.
Australia is different country with different laws.


----------

